# Domanda su fstab

## Legolas80

Fino ad oggi non ho ancora capito bene a che serve la voce dump nel file /etc/fstab e come impostarlo per le mie partizioni.

Vorrei sapere anche se è corretto impostare in tutte le partizioni ext3 il valore di pass a 0.

Grazie   :Wink: 

----------

## MyZelF

 *Legolas80 wrote:*   

> Vorrei sapere anche se è corretto impostare in tutte le partizioni ext3 il valore di pass a 0.

 

Direi di sì, a meno che tu non voglia usare dump su quelle partizioni che, se non ricordo male, è una specie di tool di backup

EDIT:

```
# emerge search dump

Searching...

[ Results for search key : dump ]

[ Applications found : 7 ]

*  app-arch/dump

      Latest version available: 0.4.32

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 211 kB

      Homepage:    http://dump.sourceforge.net

      Description: Dump/restore ext2fs backup utilities

```

----------

## IgaRyu

Dump E' il piu vechio tool di backup che *nix ricordi  :Smile: 

Lo usavo ancora su Xenix nell'83  :Smile: ))

Joe

----------

## koma

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

> Dump E' il piu vechio tool di backup che *nix ricordi 
> 
> Lo usavo ancora su Xenix nell'83 ))
> 
> Joe

 

Cosa sento? usavi sistemi unix based prima che o nascessi... e te credo che siete + bravi-!

----------

## IgaRyu

 *Quote:*   

> Cosa sento? usavi sistemi unix based prima che o nascessi... e te credo che siete + bravi-!

 

Bhe e uan questioen di relatività (di età intendo) io allora lavoravo per l'esericto e sugli x86 quello forniva la olivetti ... qualcuno ancora ricorda la olivetti  :Smile:  ?

----------

## shev

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

> qualcuno ancora ricorda la olivetti  ?

 

Adesso, la olivetti anche senza essere dei "vecchioni" la si ricorda facilmente (non è una delle letteronze di Mai dire Domenica?    :Laughing:  )

----------

## IgaRyu

Bhje non e' la prima volta che dico 'olivetti' e qualche giovincello mi risponde 'chi ??'

Joe

----------

## paolo

```
Latest version available: 0.4.32 
```

Fortuna che è vecchia!  :Smile: 

Vanno a rilento con la numerazione, eh?

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## MyZelF

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

> Lo usavo ancora su Xenix nell'83 ))
> 
> 

 

Lo Unix di Microsoft? Allora è esistito veramente... non è una di quelle storielle che si raccontano per far addormentare i bambini!  :Smile: 

----------

## paolo

Lo usava mio padre in uff su un ps/2 70 e 4 wise 120 con un programma di contabilità.

Quindi confermo che è esistito.   :Wink: 

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## BlueRaven

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

> qualcuno ancora ricorda la olivetti  ?

 

Il mio primo PC fu un mitico PCS 286 con 4 MB RAM, ai tempi un vero mostro di potenza (e di costo).   :Cool: 

----------

## leon_73

anch'io anch'io li ho usati  :Smile: 

OLIVETTI M24

CPU Intel 8086

RAM Kb. fino a 640 kb.

ROM Kb. 8 kb.

1988 o giu' di li 

 Mio papa mi faceva "gestre" la contabilita' e le prime fotine sexy a 256 colori   :Embarassed: 

Comunque confermo... Sono esistiti   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ScolaBirra

 *leon_73 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1988 o giu' di li 
> 
> 

 

Eh eh eh.. io nell'88 ho ricevuto l'Amiga da mio padre!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

> .. qualcuno ancora ricorda la olivetti  ?

 

Io ho ancora in mio possesso un 

olivetti M40 

CPU Intel 486

RAM 16M

Non so di che anno sia ma gira egregiamente con debian (kernel 2.2).

----------

## teknux

io da bambino sbavavo per l' M24 di un amico (si parla dell' 85 circa), poi uscì una specie di home computer chiamato olivetti pc1 con i giochini a 16 colori.

a sQuola ci facevano usare gli m240 (una evoluzione dell'm24 nulla di che)...

nel 95 il mio primo pc: un M24 con monitor 16 colori e HD da 20MB abbandonato, ancora ce l'ho in garage, non riesco a togliermelo  :Very Happy: 

----------

